

Google Chrome is now the #1 browser in Brazil - TheCoreh
http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-BR-weekly-201134-201143

======
irfn
thats great. the stats show that chrome is #1 browser in India as well.
<http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-IN-weekly-201134-201143>

